# legal boost for a 1.4 in cali (2020)



## Lui (Apr 5, 2020)

Hello everyone i hope we are all doing great! so i live in California and own a 2015 1.4 cruze. the only thing i have done so far is give it an air intake that makes it sound so much more fun to drive. but now i actually want to make more power from it so i was wondering is there anything i can do to make my car faster and still be able to keep it legal? as much as i want to buy everything from carid and zzp i need my car to pass smog since i use it to drive the family and all. please if anyone can help me out that would be great!!


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Yes a tune would be legal from ZZP, BNR, or Trifecta.


----------



## Lui (Apr 5, 2020)

Thebigzeus said:


> Yes a tune would be legal from ZZP, BNR, or Trifecta.


thanks for telling me but i know nothing about tunes anything i should be looking at?


----------

